# D with hypnotherapy?



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

hi guys, just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. i basically had a session of hypnotherapy on tuesday to treat my ibs & anxiety and have been listening to the tape given to me by my hypnotherapist since. i thought i was beginning to feel alot better, my urgency was less and i didnt need to visit the bathroom as much. i also felt alot calmer when going out socially which was always an ordeal for me. but just to today after my morning session of listening to the tape i've been getting full D all day which i would never get normally, it be usually just loose stools hard pellets but never really D. i'm a bit worried on wether to continue with the tape if this is whats gonna happen. has anyone else experienced this in the early stages of hypnotheraphy?its strange because the exact thing happened when i i tried these hypno tapes before and so i stopped listening because i was getting D for over a week. is this my body trying to detox and i should stick it out or should i just stop the tape completely?? any advice please be greatly welcomed.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

matrixd , how many sessions have you had so far from the Hypnotherapist?You say its the early stages, so I would not worry and keep at it. Its not your body detoxing, it might be something you ate or just a trigger of some sort.Ht works in part by getting your gut and your brain to commuincate more in harmony for one. And your body will adjust to that harmony.people can have attacks or triggers while working on it and at first that takes them aback since they are doing better and then more and more they are doing better with less and less attacks.This can take a bit. But how many sessions have you had so far?Also is the HT gut focused, is it specifically for IBS?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi MatrixI just answered your other concerns regarding hypno and your meds on this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=33&t=000615 Eric has some excellent comments for you. Both Eric and I have used clinical hypnotherapy for our IBS - mine being severe refractory D, and we successfully used the IBS Audio Program developed in England -and I was wondering by your comments here:Quote: [" its strange because the exact thing happened when i tried these hypno tapes before and so i stopped listening because i was getting D for over a week. "]were these tapes that you tried before, from your current hypnotherapist, or another 'in-person" therapist, or a recorded program?You mention:"i basically had a session of hypnotherapy on tuesday to treat my ibs & anxiety and have been listening to the tape given to me by my hypnotherapist since."If you just started your sessions on Tuesday, you certainly need lots more time for the sessions to do their work - many people have had relief from their IBS from their hypnotherapy sessions, then have a period of what is perceived to be a relapse, but in fact it is not at all, and this can be a normal part of your healing journey and progression. And just as Eric says about a food trigger, everyone also has tummy troubles from time to time, and the hypno will not make you have attacks of D - you most likely would have had this whether or not you listened to your tape.Take a peek at this thread http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001865 for some answers about hypnotherapy and IBS, and remember to be gentle with yourself and give it time. And feel free to look at the other info threads on this forum for more info as well.On your other thread you mention your medications, etc. - many people who have completed hypno for the anxiety that IBS can cause, no longer need their meds - but it is important not to stop them without being under your doctor's care and suggestions. You certainly should continue your meds as directed while doing the hypnotherapy.So keep at it with the hypno, and just let it happen, don't worry about it. And yes, do make sure that your therapist is experienced in treating IBS patients as well as the anxiety that accompanies it.Take care.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS some meds maybe problematic also.


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

to be honest i dont think he is experienced in the area of ibs treatment with hypnotherapy. he was just a highly recommended hypnotherapist that has a good track record in treating anxiety.thanks guys for all the helpful information, what do you think of maybe st johns wort to go along with the hypnotherapy. i know this is a natural substance so i'd feel alot more comfortable taking this rather than any ant-depressants?yeah i have only had one session so far with my hypnotherapist but i have other problems other than just ibs such as anxiety, sexual disfunction etc so i believed he can sort the ibs by sorting out the anxiety. i know my ibs is always 10times worse when i'm very anxious.maybe i should try these mike tapes perhaps??but obvoiusly i dont think it be a good idea to do both would it


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Matrix - glad we could be of help.Firstly, you know your own body best, and because you are seeing the hypnotherapist for other conditions, you will have to decide what areas concern you the most, and also if you feel that direct intervention is the best for you. Mike's tapes (IBS Audio Program) do address anxiety, as well as over 20 IBS and related symptoms, and in many cases, the sessions may help address other areas that may need attention. To see the graphs of the symptom improvement, you can take a peek here: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html At the time that I did the program, I had several surgeries and other things in addition to the IBS, and the program helped me cope. The subconscious mind knows which areas in your life need the most attention, and will deal with those areas first. IBS is related to anxiety in many cases, and yes, it can be worse when a person is very anxious.As far as doing both Mike's program or seeing the therapist in person, this would depend upon your greatest area of need - I wouldn't do both at the same time - not that it would "hurt" you, but would not be the best for optimal results. There are many people who have seen other hypnotherapists not trained specifically for IBS and not received good results, who have then later have done Mike's program and found relief. But you may find that your therapist is able to help you, and only you will know what is best for you.But for IBS treatment, Mike has spent years fine tuning his therapy by working with hundreds of IBS patients since 1991 to get the sessions into a proper sequence, and uses a gut-specific method which is highly effective, and now has helped thousands in 33 countries through his program - so something to consider if you do not see improvement along the way.As far as St.John's Wort - I do not have experience with it personally, but I have heard conflicting information about it - some manufacturers do not have consistency in developing and producing the tablets, using differing strengths and fillers; other reports indicate not taking it with some medications, etc. So I would do some research on it - and even then, make sure you find a good pharmeceutical grade version of it, if you do decide to go with it. Always be careful, even if it is natural, it doesn't always mean "safe" for your particular condition.If you want more information about Mike's program, feel free to let me know, or ask for me on the contact page of the above website.Hope this helped a bit - btw, I am in the US, but my friend's daughter spent some time studying near you in Manooth (I know I spelled that wrong! and my son's friend was there in Dublin seeing the sights and the Guinness Factory!







My people are originally from County Cork! Bye now!







~ Marilyn


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks again marilyn. yeah i'm gonna give the hypnotherapy time to work on me and see how it goes in the mean time. also i have another question to ask my hypnotherapist suggested to me to listen to the tape twice a day, which is not really practical for me. once every day is fine but twice is mostly difficult. would this be a major problem in getting it to work effectively if i only listened once at night before bed??i think with the mike tapes you only listen once a day if i'm not mistaken.also there seems to be some contradiction in the techniques of reaching a hypnotic state used by therapist. the first hypnotherapist i ever seen had a huge direction towards deep breathing during the session and also on her tape. whilst the one i seen this week didnt really have me deep breathing during the time i was been hypnotised.i actually found when i was using the deep breathing technique with the first therapist i was in a heavier state of hypnosis as far as i remember. just wondering what your thoughts are on this??


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

matrixd there are different types of induction to the trance state. You could ask your hypnotherapist about this for one, its a good question for you to ask.For IBS and HT, it has to be gut focused, it is specific HT for IBS. It can also be used regarless of psycological anxiety, anxiety from HT is a side effect of the treatment, althugh it can also be used to address that also as a specific treatment.I would not try the St Johns wort, or anything new, really until you give this all more time to work. Treating IBS can be systematic to see what works and what doesn't work, sometimes adding new things can cause unwanted side effects while something else is working. Even natural treatments. When you treat IBS, go one step and thing at a time.Mike's tapes are once a day.I would not do them both together, do this one first for what they are working on and then Mike's for the IBS.Once a day is fine, if you can and they want you to do it twice a day, go for it when you can, but don't put any pressure or more anxiety on yourself about it, it is an easy technique and gets easier the more you get comfortable and do it.This is also something you should read in general for HT. It can be hard to be patient sometimes while this makes changes, but hang in there.HOW AND WHY HYPNOSIS WORKS http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001682


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Matrix -Eric has given you some good info here, and I will just add my "two pence."In answer to your questions, I conferred with Michael to find the best reply for you:[would this be a major problem in getting it to work effectively if i only listened once at night before bed??i think with the mike tapes you only listen once a day if i'm not mistaken.]Yes, Mike's are once a day, with rest days where there is no listening at all, built into the listening schedule to allow the mind to rest and the information to sink in. There is no major problem with listening only once a day/night before bed. Your therapist may have a specific pattern that they feel will be more helpful if you listen more often - most likely to get you into that "relaxed" state more often so it becomes natural to you - but I don't think it will severely affect anything. Michael says to always allow at least 6 hours between sessions if you do opt to listen more than once a day. Many therapists suggest 21 days as that is the time it takes to change thought patterns. Of course, your best bet is to ask your hypnotherapist directly, as they may have specific reasons for the directive of listening twice daily - we here on the BB in cyber space can only suggest what has worked for us, or what we are familiar with, so that is the best thing to do for your final decision. But listening only once is not going to "hurt" anything, and certainly, as Eric says, no sense making you stressed to find more time to listen.[also there seems to be some contradiction in the techniques of reaching a hypnotic state used by therapist. the first hypnotherapist i ever seen had a huge direction towards deep breathing during the session and also on her tape. whilst the one i seen this week didnt really have me deep breathing during the time i was been hypnotised.i actually found when i was using the deep breathing technique with the first therapist i was in a heavier state of hypnosis as far as i remember. just wondering what your thoughts are on this?? ]You are correct in that there are certainly different stages of levels of being in the hypnotic state. Their are four states of consciousness where the brainwaves can be monitored at cycles per second: Beta, Alpha, Theta and Delta. Beta is most likely where you are now - just normal wakefulness, the other three are various stages between intense concentration, then just before sleep, sleep and intense sleep. Each level has different degrees of accepting suggestions and healing progress. Deep breathing certainly, at least in my opinion, would seem to be more beneficial in the overall process to get you into the needed receptive and relaxed state. Again, I would mention this to your hypnotherapist for the best information appropriate to your situation.It can be noted that you can be in different stages for different sessions. Seeing as you are new, the next session may be at a deeper level. Also, Michael says that even if you do fall asleep the information is still taken in - and that if you do sleep, that is what is needed for you at that time and place in your progression.Don't worry about it too much, and overall, just go with the flow, as they say!







You will do fine!Hope this helps you a tad bit - all the best to you in your journey.







~ Marilyn


----------

